# Cinder Block Protection



## tsmith40 (Nov 26, 2016)

Im looking to protect the lower row of a cinder block wall in my shop. I cleaned and preped the wall, Then applied 2 coats of drylock paint to the block but would like it to have more of a gloss final coat for more protection. The drylock paint has more of a flat dull finish. What paint could I use for this so it will not peel. We get alot of water in our shop from salt / water off our snow plow trucks in the winter and the water pools some times along the wall. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Check out UGL products or call a pro.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Elastomeric paints.
Hire a professional. You'll get a better job.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## tsmith40 (Nov 26, 2016)

will a high gloss latex paint peel if applied to dryloc product. label says a latex paint can be applied


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

tsmith40 said:


> will a high gloss latex paint peel if applied to dryloc product. label says a latex paint can be applied


Elastomerics are built to resist water penetration

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Two component waterborne block filler. Contains chopped fiber glass for structural integrity and prevent peeling and bubbling due to cheap pigments expanding in salt and water environment. Another option is epoxy mastic. The mastic will be glossy. The waterborne epoxy block filler would have to be topcoated with epoxy mastic.


----------

